# Deer for supper



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)




----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Now if I just had some venison yet. :bop:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

yummy.. :homer:


----------



## ZachLewis (Aug 11, 2005)

Delicious


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

If Bambi continues eating my garden and flowers that is just about where they will end up.


----------

